# Camelback Trinkschlauch sauber machen ?!



## murd0c (5. September 2007)

Sers,

habt ihr Tips, wie ich den Trinkschlauch meiner Camelback-Trinkblase sauber bekomme ?
Der ist mittlerweile ziemlich verkeimt..

Backpulver hat nicht geholfen.


danke im vorraus
murd0c


----------



## babyblack (5. September 2007)

Hi Du, versuchs mal mit Corega Tabs oder Kukident, so reinige ich alle Flaschen+Verschlüsse bei uns. Von der Kinder-Sigg über unsere Bike-Bottles bis zur letzten Nuckelflasche meiner Tochter. Hat bis jetzt gut funktioniert.
v.g. babyblue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deer_KB1 (6. September 2007)

Hi,
fürs Grobe gibt es eine sehr feine, lange Flaschenbürste von Camelback. In Kombination mit heissem Wasser hat mir das immer gereicht. Corega Tabs hin und wieder zum desinfizieren.
/Deer_KB1


----------



## Micro767 (6. September 2007)

es gibt auch so ne Art Burste an der Schnur zum durch ziehen ! 

Gibts z.B. in bei der Markill Trinkblase mit dazu.


----------



## Masberg (6. September 2007)

Kauftipp zur Vermeidung von Würgereiz:

Deuter streamer tube brush
ca. 1,00m lang für knapp 8 EURO. Passt auch für Camelbak.


----------



## GeJott (8. September 2007)

Im Aquarienzubehör gibt´s Schlauchbürsten zum Durchziehen in verschiedenen Größen für ca. 4 - 5 . Funktioniert prima. 

Gerd


----------



## Ich bins! (9. September 2007)

Hi,
man kann auch einfach ein Stück Draht etc.durchschieben, und dann mit Isolierband einen Stofffetzen dranbinden.


----------



## Hornisborn (10. September 2007)

LOL Er will die Keime doch nicht streicheln sondern weg kratzen.


----------



## puremalt (14. September 2007)

stabile Schnur mit Wollnähnadel durch den Schlauch ziehen (schleudern hilft) und  dann ein drangebundenes Stück Lappen durchziehen. Mit dem Lappen wird der Rest Schnur durch den Schlauch gezogen, so dass man den Lappen hin und her ziehen kann. Als Reinigungsflüssigkeit Corega-Wasser oder Essig nehmen. 

Und in Zukunft: keine Fruchtsäfte etc im Beutel, sondern reines Wasser mit bißchen Salz oder Natron. Und nach Gebrauch immer ausschleudern. Das erhält strahlenden Glanz und dann klappt's auch mit dem Nachbarn.


----------



## powersiegi (16. September 2007)

murd0c schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> habt ihr Tips, wie ich den Trinkschlauch meiner Camelback-Trinkblase sauber bekomme ?
> Der ist mittlerweile ziemlich verkeimt..
> ...


Ich verwende immer Gebissreiniger (nicht meinen eigenen ;-) ), und hab damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Mehr Infos unter http://www.sportlerfrage.net/frage/trinkblase-reinigen


----------



## kroiterfee (16. September 2007)

nimm die bürste von deuter. gibts für 8 euro bei globetrotter.de

hab ich auch. passt supi bei den camelbak!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky69 (17. September 2007)

Oftgenannter Tip: Wenn der Schlauch wieder sauber ist und Du auf Fruchtsäfte/Isodrinks stehst --> nach dem Gebrauch ausspülen und bis zum nächsten Einsatz in die Tiefkültruhe legen. Dort ist es den Keimen etwas zu frisch


----------



## MilanoRed (31. März 2008)

Muss den Thread mal wieder hoch holen:

wenn ihr den Schlauch mit der Bürste reinigt, zieht ihr dann den Schlauch vom Camelbak ab? Meiner sitzt verdammt fest drauf, hab keine Lust da gleich den Plastikwinkel abzubrechen...

Bürste von der Mundstückseite reinwürgen geht zwar, ist aber nicht so ganz das wahre.

Also: wie macht ihr das?


----------



## iglg (31. März 2008)

MilanoRed schrieb:


> Muss den Thread mal wieder hoch holen:
> 
> wenn ihr den Schlauch mit der Bürste reinigt, zieht ihr dann den Schlauch vom Camelbak ab? Meiner sitzt verdammt fest drauf, hab keine Lust da gleich den Plastikwinkel abzubrechen...
> 
> ...



Abziehen, da bricht nichts ab, wenn Du in die richtige Richtung ziehst


----------



## CLICKETYCLACK (1. April 2008)

Mit dem Abziehen hatte ich auch mal Probleme, lag bei mir an der Dichtung, habe die ausgetauscht, jetzt funzt wieder alles wie geschmiert.

Und den Schlauch würd ich auf jeden fall abmachen zum durchziehen.

Nach Gebrauch Corega oder Sig Bottletabs o.ä. einfüllen, den Schlauch volllaufen lassen, und Beutel min. ne Stunde liegen lassen, dann mit ordentlich Frischwasser durchspülen, Schlauch mit Bürste reinigen, Sack von ihnen mit Tuch trockenwischen und Schlauch ausblasen, dann alles ab in die Truhe bei minus 18°. Wer sich die Mühe machen will, entfernt sicherheitshalber noch vorher die Dichtungen.

Ach ja, und wer was anderes als Wasser in den Trinkblasen verwendet, egal ob Deuter, Camelbak oder andere, ist selber Schuld wenn er den Rotz nicht mehr aus dem System bekommt.


----------



## Power Bike (1. Juni 2008)

Hi,

Ich bin ein Camelbak Neuling und muss hier eine Frage zum Schlauch stellen.

Mein erster Camelbak Schlauch hatte ums Mundstück herum leider etwas Schimmel angesetzt, da ich nicht wusste, dass man das Mundstück auch zum Trocknen entfernen kann   ...

Die Blase war zum Glück noch vollkommen OK.

Jetzt habe ich den Schlauch gewechselt, nach der letzten Fahrt ausgeschleudert, alles zum Trocknen mit einem Kleiderbügel aufgehängt, und was nun ?

Gleich schon Flecken, dort, wo noch Wassertropfen waren! Sind das Wasserflecken, oder schon wieder irgendetwas lebendiges ? Habt ihr diese Flecken auch nach jeder Fahrt ?

Würde am liebsten das ganze Gesumms wegschmeißen, aber dazu ist er doch zu praktisch!


----------



## DABAIKA (1. Juni 2008)

nee,denke das is nur kalk ...wasserflecken halt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power Bike (2. Juni 2008)

thx!


----------



## Power Bike (2. Juni 2008)

Was ist eigentlich dran, an dem Gerücht, dass es gut wäre den Camelbak voll zu lagern. (Nicht auf Dauer, so von Woche zu Woche) ???


----------



## Zuckerman (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mittelbar zu diesem Thema eine weitere Frage. 

Ist es ratsam (oder gar erforderlich) den Schlach beim Reinigen ganz von der Trinkblase ab zu ziehen? Ich habe Bedenken dass das System irgendwann nicht mehr ganz dicht sein wird.

Danke.

Zuckerman


----------



## polo (31. Oktober 2008)

ja, ganz abziehen.


----------



## saturno (31. Oktober 2008)

Zuckerman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mittelbar zu diesem Thema eine weitere Frage.
> 
> ...



mit heißem wasser weich machen, dann läßt er sich problemlos abziehen


----------



## Zuckerman (31. Oktober 2008)

polo & saturno,

kurze, präzise Antworten. So soll es sein.

vielen Dank.

Zuckerman


----------



## saturno (31. Oktober 2008)

Zuckerman schrieb:


> polo & saturno,
> 
> kurze, präzise Antworten. So soll es sein.
> 
> ...




gern geschehen. es trinkt sich besser wenn die schwarzen flocken aus dem schlauch sind.


----------



## Sportler 69 (1. November 2008)

Ich kaufe mir immer einen neunen Schlauch wenn der sehr stark verschmutzt ist. Die Kosten ja nicht so viel


----------



## S.D. (1. November 2008)

Sportler 69 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir immer einen neunen Schlauch wenn der sehr stark verschmutzt ist. Die Kosten ja nicht so viel



Ab und zu mal ein paar Euro in einen neuen Schlauch zu investieren ist sicherlich ganz sinnvoll. Trotzdem sollte der Schlauch nach jeder Nutzung sehr sorgfältig gereinigt und vor allem gut getrocknet werden.
Bei mir kommt nur Wasser in die Trinkblase und gereinigt wird nach jeder Nutzung mit heissem Wasser, ab und zu noch mit einer Tablette.
Zur Reinigung zerlege ich alles in seine Einzelteile, da gerade in den Bereichen, wo Schlauch und Mundstück zusammengesteckt werden, sich sehr Schnell Gammel bildet und Keime sind nunmal nicht zu unterschätzen.

Gruß


----------



## Tifftoff (2. November 2008)

Gebissreiniger greifen Kunststoff an ( google )!

Warum macht ihrs so kompliziert? Blase direkt nach Gebrauch ausspülen und dann ab in die Tiefkühltruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac71 (11. November 2008)

einfach nach gebrauch mit mit warmen wasser grÃ¼ndlich spÃ¼len. schlauch bei bedarf austauschen. kostet bei obi 0,79â¬ der meter.


----------



## kroiterfee (11. November 2008)

da bezweifle ich ob der lebensmittelecht ist.


----------



## Sunman04 (20. April 2009)

Hi MÄnner,

macht ihr auch das Mundstück vom Schlauch ab? Ich brächte dafür glaub ne ZAnge (zum abzwicken).
Wie bekommt ihr die Blase drocken?
Legt ihr Schlauch und Blase ins Gefrierfach?

Beste Grüße,
Sunman


----------



## MilanoRed (20. April 2009)

Servus,

das Mundstück kannst abziehen, geht dabei nicht kaputt.

Zum trocken musst du was in die Blase reinstecken, z.B. eine Küchenzange oder von Camelbak den überteuerten aber guten Resorvoirdryer.

Und das mit der Trinkblase im Gefrierschrank wurde ja schon öfters diskutiert, kannst machen wie du willst. Ich machs nicht.

Grüße

Milanored


----------



## Pleitegeier (20. April 2009)

Das ist ja mal ein hilfreicher, nicht zugemüllter(!) Thread, wieso hab ich eigentlich noch nicht danach gesucht . Danke fürs Pushen!


----------



## Johnny Jape (21. April 2009)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> Hi MÄnner,
> 
> macht ihr auch das Mundstück vom Schlauch ab? Ich brächte dafür glaub ne ZAnge (zum abzwicken).
> Wie bekommt ihr die Blase drocken?
> ...





ja, das komplette system kommt in den kühler, wenn du es wieder rausholst ist es in 5 minuten gebrauchsfertig aufgetaut


----------



## Heggebangadd (22. April 2009)

-Nach Benutzung einfach Reste ausgiessen und Blase und Schlauch kurz mit Wasser spülen.

-Vor dem Einfrieren aufblasen!

-Schlauch und Trinkblase komplett am Stück lassen und aufgeblasen in den Kühler.

 -Dann vor der nächsten Benutzung unmittelbar nach Entnahme aus dem Tiefkühler in aufgeblasenem Zustand durch leichte Schläge auf die Tischkante o.Ä die nun gefrorenen Wasserreste lösen und ausschütten.

- Blase und Schlauch kurz von aussen mit kaltem Wasser abspülen.Aus Küchenpapier zusammengeknüllte Kügelchen in die Trinkblase geben, erneut aufblasen und kurz schütteln. Die Papierkügelchen trocknen die Blase...


----------

